# bosch 1617 shaft nut loose



## monstercat (Mar 8, 2014)

When tightening the collet on a bit, the shaft nut has backed off. is this a big problem and if so, how can it be retightened? it retightens to a degree when loosening the collet nut.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Tom 
That should not be loose, you need to get it tighten


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

First I have ever heard of this happening. This does need to be tightened.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

i have the bosch 1617 for yrs now and never had the shaft nut come loose. Do you blow the dust out of the shaft and nut ? Did this just start to do this? if so i would think dust, or try a different bit ? may be the bit is a different dia. ? Just put bit in and pull it back about 1/8" and tighten , is should stay . Try the above and check back , worked or didn't good luck


----------



## monstercat (Mar 8, 2014)

I have never put a bit in all the way. do I need to disassemble the router so I can hold the shaft to retighten (shaft nut rotates with shaft)?


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

monstercat said:


> I have never put a bit in all the way. do I need to disassemble the router so I can hold the shaft to retighten (shaft nut rotates with shaft)?


You need two wrenches to tighten the collet (a 16mm for the shaft and a 24mm for the nut).

AL


----------



## jamesamd (Jul 21, 2011)

this?????


----------



## monstercat (Mar 8, 2014)

jamesamd, that is the nut that came loose, it turns with the shaft, holding the collet nut does not hold the shaft, where can I back up/hold the shaft with out taking the shaft out?


----------



## Dan3103 (Feb 12, 2014)

As someone with a new 1617, I'm interested in the answer to this, as well. Looking at my router, it looks like two thin wrenches are required to tighten the nut. The two that come with the router are the right size, but are too thick to engage both the flats on the shaft and the flats on the nut. 

If this happens to me, I would go buy two cheap wrenches and grind them to fit.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This router should be taken to a Bosch service center. There should be no charge for correctly adjusting this shaft locking nut.


----------

